# Digging something different



## JGUIS (Jun 8, 2006)

I ran across a patch of this stuff while dump scouting the other day.  This is by far the biggest patch I've ever seen, about 1 1/2-2 acres of a plant every 10'.  I dug for a half hour the day I found it, an hour today, and I'll have to go back and get the other 3/4 that's left.  Hopefully prices go up this year.  The pic is from todays dig only, not bad for an hour of light digging.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 8, 2006)

What is it ginseng or something?


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 8, 2006)

What is it ginseng or something?


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2006)

It's Bloodroot.[:'(]  That was nice of me to not say that before, sorry, was in a hurry.  Sang isn't in season till Aug. 1st, gotta let them berries drop.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Josh, what do you use bloodroot for?


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2006)

Roots are something I only dig for money.  The latest use I saw online for bloodroot was an alternative for chemo in cancerous skin grafts.  They make a paste that is rubbed into basically open wounds for a couple months.  Sounds terribly painful, but is a natural remedy which from what I read, actually works. I usually dig Gensing, Bloodroot, and Yellowroot(Goldenseal), but with the heavy bloodroot this year, I'll probably skip the yellow and save myself a bunch of work.[]


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2006)

See if this works.  It's some of last years stuff.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey, that is pretty interesting. Do you get good money for it?  Sorry about the double post I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 9, 2006)

Not sure about this years prices yet, but bloodroot was at about $50 a lb. sang about $450 lb. and I think yellow was about $25-30 lb.  Not bad for some walking in the woods.[]


----------



## welddigger (Jun 10, 2006)

sooooo? where are they found ,how do you reconize them and who do you sell it to?because it might be fun to root hunting?i'm already discussing mushroom hunting with my wife because of the threads on the forum.a new hobbie is always fun!!!


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 10, 2006)

I only know about Ohio, but the older, darker, deeper part of the woods is the best place to look.  Bloodroot tends to spread downhill, as does sang, yellowroot just spreads wherever.  All are companion plants to each other as well as all variations of cohosh, and trillium.  Sang hates oak trees and pines.  Bloodroot loves rocky well drained soil.  Yellowroot grows in patches like mayapples, so if you find some, you found a bunch.  Sang is the hardest, but fun if you have a good location.  Some of the places I hunt are over 500 acres, so I carry the GPS so anytime I see some, I mark it and come back.  I am also a firm believer in making sure these things don't get hunted to extinction.  If you dig, you must plant.  Any seeds on sang (by law) must be replanted where the root was dug.  Now I spread them out over a few yards, because it takes over a year for a seed to germinate, so all the past seeds are on top of each other clustering each other=small plants+roots  It's a good time, that monster I found last year(photobucket) was ...WOW! O, check the net for more about your area, I'm sure there's something about the season with info.


----------

